# Traveling within the EU



## vrdsa

Hello all,

In my last post I mentioned I was in the process of obtaining my Portuguese ID Card (BI, [thank you Silvers]) and my Portuguese Passport. I Got Them :clap2: yay :cheer2: !!!

I now would like to visit Europe. I live in the U.S. Can I fly into any country in the E.U. with my Portuguese Passport, or can I only enter at Portugal? If I can only enter at Portugal, what do I need to do, to travel to other Countries? What is the best, least expensive, way to travel?

Something just occured to me, should I have posted this somewhere else? I did a search for the topic and couldn't locate any past, similar, posts. 

Thanks you for your help

Warm regards, V


----------



## Joppa

Having a Portuguese passport means you are now an EU citizen and you are free to travel, live and work anywhere in EU, EEA and Switzerland without restriction. There is no other paperwork required - just your new passport will do.
As for means of travel within Europe, there are a number of different ways. Possibly the cheapest is by bus - Eurolines run international bus service throughout Europe, but it isn't the fastest or the most comfortable. Train can be economical, esp if you book discount fares (often online) or use some kind of rail pass. Flying can also be cost-effective, esp out of peak season and when using budget airlines, of which there are very many. Use www.whichbudget.com for details of available routes. Cheap flights: compare prices, find airline tickets - Skyscanner USA
Most use a combination of various means of travel depending on itinerary, season and avilable time.


----------



## vrdsa

Hi Joppa,

Thank you for such a quick reply. This is really fantastic news! Do I understand correctly, I can fly from the U.S. into any country in the E.U. EEA or Switzerland? And, I just present my Portuguese Passport. Wow!!!
And, thank you for the links. Lots of research and planning ahead of me. Love it!

Warm Regards,

V


----------



## Joppa

vrdsa said:


> Do I understand correctly, I can fly from the U.S. into any country in the E.U. EEA or Switzerland? And, I just present my Portuguese Passport.


Yes, it's as simple as that, and millions of EU citizens are using the freedom afforded to travel, relocate or retire anywhere they fancy. Of course there is a varying amount of red tape to go through if you want to live, as opposed to merely visit, another EU country, but the great thing is you don't need any prior permission or paperwork. Just go armed with your passport, and if you feel like setting down roots, you go through various procedures to make you a legal resident. They vary with different countries, but as you have absolute right to live there, there are more of an inconvenience than a burden. The EU guarantees freedom of movement to all citizens of its member states - with the exception that citizens of new EU countries - those that joined since 2004, mainly in Central and Eastern Europe, have their employment rights restricted in some 'established' EU countries, but not in others.


----------



## vrdsa

Thank you again Joppa,

I am just gobsmacked!

Warm regards,

V


----------



## Bevdeforges

Joppa has filled you in on all the good stuff. Let me just mention a couple of cautions.

Train travel is quick, relatively cheap and efficient in much of Europe. There are a variety of passes and cards, too, that offer discounts on various national lines. But some of these passes are limited by your country of residence. So, even with a Portuguese passport, you would need to be resident in the appropriate country to make use of some of the special deals and programs.

Also, don't forget that, as a US citizen, you still have to file US tax returns no matter where you live in the world. Thanks to numerous tax treaties between the US and elsewhere, you shouldn't wind up being double-taxed, but you do have to take care to follow the various regulations to claim your tax offsets and exclusions properly.

As you can see, these are fairly minor considerations. Congrats on the dual nationality!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vrdsa

Hi Bev,

Thank you for the reply and advice. You will probably see me asking a lot more questions when I firm up plans for a visit.

The information on taxes has raised a red (white and blue, jk) flag. I knew as long as I had employment in the U.S. I would have to file my tax return, and I guess I would have researched (when the time comes) whether I would need to, if I had no income. The part that has raised concern is being taxed by Portugal. Is there anything I need to do now that I have the B I and Passport or do I have to be a resident?

Thanks, for the heads up and for the well wishes.

Warm regards,

V


----------



## Bevdeforges

vrdsa said:


> Hi Bev,
> 
> Thank you for the reply and advice. You will probably see me asking a lot more questions when I firm up plans for a visit.
> 
> The information on taxes has raised a red (white and blue, jk) flag. I knew as long as I had employment in the U.S. I would have to file my tax return, and I guess I would have researched (when the time comes) whether I would need to, if I had no income. The part that has raised concern is being taxed by Portugal. Is there anything I need to do now that I have the B I and Passport or do I have to be a resident?
> 
> Thanks, for the heads up and for the well wishes.
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> V


Don't know much about Portuguese taxes as such, but the US is one of the very few countries in the world that insists on taxing all its citizens, regardless of their place of residence. In most European countries, you pay taxes (and file tax returns or declarations) only when you are resident in the country (and regardless of whether or not you are a citizen).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vrdsa

Hi Bev, 

Thanks for the reply. I wonder if anybody can answer this? Should I post a new thread with this as the topic, and should I post it in another country's (such as the U.S.) forum? 

Also, I seem to have a problem with the search function, it finds some stuff, but it usually doesn't have to much to do with what I am searching. Who is responsible for the functionality of the forum, is there a way to search, within a particular forum, for expats from a specific country?

Warm regards,

V


----------



## John999

If you have a Portuguese ID card, you don´t need a passport to travel inside EU. Switzerland isn’t part EU. 
John999


----------



## Joppa

John999 said:


> If you have a Portuguese ID card, you don´t need a passport to travel inside EU. Switzerland isn’t part EU.
> John999


No, but Portuguese national ID card will be accepted for entry (not that there is routine check on flights coming from within Schengen, now that Switzerland is part of Schengen). Also following full implementation of bilateral Swiss/EU treaty on free movement of labour, Portuguese and most EU citizens have full access to Swiss labour market without restriction, just as Swiss nationals have within EU.


----------



## John999

Joppa said:


> No, but Portuguese national ID card will be accepted for entry (not that there is routine check on flights coming from within Schengen, now that Switzerland is part of Schengen). Also following full implementation of bilateral Swiss/EU treaty on free movement of labour, Portuguese and most EU citizens have full access to Swiss labour market without restriction, just as Swiss nationals have within EU.


Are you sure about that???


----------



## Joppa

John999 said:


> Are you sure about that???


Bilateral treaty was first concluded in 2002 between the original 15 member states of EU and Switzerland following a referendum, in 2005 new EU member countries were included, and in 2009 it was extended to Bulgaria and Romania.


----------



## John999

Joppa said:


> Bilateral treaty was first concluded in 2002 between the original 15 member states of EU and Switzerland following a referendum, in 2005 new EU member countries were included, and in 2009 it was extended to Bulgaria and Romania.


I believe you need to check all the “small” lines better. You might have a “surprise”
John999


----------



## Joppa

John999 said:


> I believe you need to check all the “small” lines better. You might have a “surprise”
> John999


What do you mean?


----------



## siobhanwf

IO - Free movement of persons

which states
"free movement of persons between Switzerland and the European Union. It gives citizens of Switzerland and of the EU states the right to work and live in the territory of whichever of the countries concerned they choose"

Having a Portuguese passport means you are now an EU citizen and you are free to travel, live and work anywhere in* EU, EEA and Switzerland *without restriction. There is no other paperwork required


----------



## John999

Having any EU passport means all that. But I understand that we can´t all be rocket scientists
John999


----------



## Joppa

John999 said:


> Having any EU passport means all that. But I understand that we can´t all be rocket scientists
> John999


Of course being able (allowed) to work doesn't mean you can get a job in any field you like, in EU or anywhere else.


----------



## siobhanwf

Joppa said:


> Of course being able (allowed) to work doesn't mean you can get a job in any field you like, in EU or anywhere else.


I agree Joppa but that doesn't just apply to Switzerland. 
It's hard enough to find a job in most countries of the world at the moment no matter what passport you carry.:sad:


----------

